# worming nigerian dwarf kids



## Lynn (May 17, 2012)

I'm reading my new book - Goatkeeping 101 by Caprine Supply... I think I need to worm Penni - her stomach is so large it feels like she is pregnant.  She is a little pig and eats all the time - she is now ?10 weeks old? I have cut her grain way back to 1/3 of a cup twice a day and she doesn't clean it all up.  

She only weighs 6 or 7 pounds.. I'll have to weigh her again in the morning to get a more accurate count as she was wiggling too much tonight.  What should I give her? And how much? she doesn't have any worms in her poops, she is pooping little pellets fine and peeing fine.  

Should I worm her for what she weighs now at a partial dose as to not overwhelm her body if she does have intestinal parasites?

I was also doing some reading online and read about the eyes and gums. I will also check those in the morning to see what they look like. I just know she fells like her belly is huge - like she would be if she were pregnant... but at 10 weeks, I don't think so...

So suggestions on dosages - 3 to 5 pounds... types??? names I can find around here?  Looking at Tractor Supply or the local grain store tomorrow, but know they are smaller than the other goats by lots... don't want to overdose them..

Also, they might be due for shots??? does anyone have shot suggestions?  Where I might buy enough for two very small goats? In vermont???

I know how to do horses, dogs, cats, but these  little critters are so cute and I don't want anything to happen to them...

Thanks, Lynn


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## elevan (May 18, 2012)

Read these to start you out:

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-parasite-mgmt

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-coccidia-goat

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=5759&p=1


----------



## Lynn (May 18, 2012)

Thanks, I've read these... I was just looking for some practical, hands-on advice from those of you that have been there and done that...


----------



## elevan (May 18, 2012)

Lynn said:
			
		

> Thanks, I've read these... I was just looking for some practical, hands-on advice from those of you that have been there and done that...


Considering I wrote those articles and I practice what I preach...those are my practical, hands-on advice.

I don't deworm without a fecal or unless I do a FAMACHA check to have a valid reason to do so - otherwise I'm just throwing money at a goat and creating drug resistant worms.

You can find what I use and what dosages here (along with information on CD&T vaccinations and when to do them).


----------



## SassyKat6181 (May 18, 2012)

She does sound like she could be wormy.  My Nigerians are about 10 weeks and they weigh 14-15 lbs each.  They split 3/4 cup of meat goat pellets twice a day.  They are due for their worming tomorrow.  I picked up some "safeguard paste" as TSC today.  It is 1/3 the recommended horse dose.  I am new to goats, but am following the chart of instructions given to me by the breeder.


----------



## redtailgal (May 18, 2012)

SassyKat6181 said:
			
		

> She does sound like she could be wormy.  My Nigerians are about 10 weeks and they weigh 14-15 lbs each.  They split 3/4 cup of meat goat pellets twice a day.  They are due for their worming tomorrow.  I picked up some "safeguard paste" as TSC today.  It is 1/3 the recommended horse dose.  I am new to goats, but am following the chart of instructions given to me by the breeder.


Are you using Horse Safeguard...........if so, 1/3 of the dose is not enough.  It should be 3 to 4 times the dose.  For example, if your goat weighs 100 pounds, for the sake of dsoing, you would consider her weight to be 300-400 pounds.  To so otherwise is to UNDERDOSE, and thus create resistant worms that will not respond to future wormings.


----------



## Lynn (May 18, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. I tried to see her eyelids but she acted like I was killing her. Her gums were a little pale compared to the other kid. I bought a feed through wormer today at Tractor Supply, along with some free choice minerals.  I will see how she does. She isn't running and playing as much as the younger kid.  If this isn't doing something, in a week or so I will try the paste.  Thanks so much!
Lynn


----------



## elevan (May 18, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> SassyKat6181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goal when administering Safeguard is 100mg per pound.


----------



## SassyKat6181 (May 19, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops sorry guys!  Meant to say 3x.  My brain wasn't thinking right late last night.


----------

